# ibook G4 : Touche de clavier cassée



## Futurmacuser (16 Mai 2006)

Coucou 
Ironie du sort : alors que Apple sort le nouveau macbook, j'endommage mon vieil ibook G4. En fait, j'ai fait tomber un objet dessus. L'ibook va bien mais la touche T est cassée ainsi que le petit mécanisme constitué de 2 pièces en plastique qui fait le "ressort" de la touche. J'ai essayé de recoller mais des pièces minuscules ont sauté et c vraiment impossible...
D'où ma question qui peut sembler un peu bêta :
Où c'est qu'on peut trouver une touche T d'ibook et les pitis bidules en plastique qui vont dessous?? lol
J'ai appelé le support mais ils me disent que c'est soit ils changent tout le clavier, soit ils font rien.
Et bon comme il est plus sous garantie et que la seule fois où je l'ai envoyé en garantie, il est resté bloqué aux Pays bas pendant 5 mois...
Merci pr vos conseils


----------

